# Touch up paint for bikes.



## Kerr

She's managed to scratch the paint on her new bike. It's a LIV carbon fibre frame finished in a frosted salmon/Pink colour. The paint is mega thin.

Does anyone know of people that makes touch up paint?

I did Google, but the cycle forums were recommending nail varnish. I'm not sure about that one for me. :lol:


----------



## garage_dweller

Well it’s a bike and it’ll get scratched. But I’d either leave it, as it’ll get more, or you could try nail polish as suggested. personally I wouldn’t bother. 

What bike is it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

It is a Liv Avail Advanced 1 2019.


----------



## -Stuart W-

garage_dweller said:


> Well it's a bike and it'll get scratched. But I'd either leave it, as it'll get more, or you could try nail polish as suggested. personally I wouldn't bother.
> 
> What bike is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True but this is detailing world and the same argument could be made about a car.

What about the chipex type solutions for cars? May not be perfect but colour match should be close.


----------



## muzzer

I'd see if you can get as close to is as possible with a paint mixing dept at the local motor factors and then use a thin paint brush to touch it up like a stone chip.


----------



## Andyblue

Get a small detailing world sticker over it - job done  

On a serious note though, if you do want to touch it in, then as above, pop along to a paint mixing place and see if they can match it :thumb:


----------

